# Hyperon Ultra 2 Clinchers



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry about the earlier post. 

Can anybody who has a pair of these please tell me if they have one of those silver balancing spokes?

One review I read referred to it but surely not......

Also can anyone who has field experience give any comment on the braking performance please. Some imply it's not so good.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pointer to the wheels info in the earlier post. They do!!

OMG if they had turned up with those two brutal thick silver spokes I'd have burst into tears.

I am so pissed off about that. 

A friend had that set up on Sciroccos and I couldn't quite take it in on them - but Hyperons how could they.....

On the plus point the forum has saved me $3,500. Merry Christmas ;-)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I find the catlog a little confusing - using the same text for tubulars and clinchers wrt balancing, but different graphics. Campys published info is renowned for typos and misinformation. On the wheel images the spokes all look the same.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Campagnolo_secondapartGB.pdf


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree. The text and graphics do conflict but if you zoom in on the image of the Hyperon Ultra 2 Clincher in the catalogue you can see the silver spokes quite clearly intersecting the O in Hyperon and the U in Ultra.

Maybe this is an old picture because the One clinchers don't seem the same.

I will ask the shop to eyeball the actual wheels before I buy.

Here's a picture showing the silver spokes IRL. Looses the stealth look I think.


----------



## Crumpet43 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Stainless Spokes on Hyperons*

I love my Hyperons.
Had a set of tubulars that got sold due to an expensive tyre habit. One $200 plus tyre lasted 500 Metres....not the fault of the Hyperons.
Sold these but missed them so much that I bought some clinchers. Botton line (forgetting all of the rotating mass theories, the weight gain for tubulars is offset by carrying around a 200g tyre rather than a 60g tube.
Old (18 months ago) tubular Ultra II's did not have the the stainless spoke.
The new clincher Ultra II's do. I actually like the look but each to his/her own.
Absolutely brilliant wheel as I miss the breaking power. Yes, they stop like crazy but I have never had them wet. It seems that I am the only one that believes that carbon grabs better.
One caveat.....two weeks ago I moved house that requires an initial 200Metres at 21% (hell on cold legs), then a descent at 17% for 600 Metres to a T-Junction. Have only done it once as at about 400 Metres down, the front Hyperon started to grab in one spot. It seems that the carbon overheated. I'm not a happy chappy as I would have expected that a wheel of this quality and price would have withstood this short descent. Yes, brakes where cycled front and rear but limited due to steepness and full stop at the bottom. Either way, a brake pad adjustment seems to avoid the rough area. Just be careful and these wheels won't let you down.


----------

